# After work PPB Wed 1/11



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey guys,
thinking of getting on the water for an evening session this week. Anyone up for the challenge? Was thinking somewhere from brighton to ricketts point (ricketts sounds like the most reliable) - any suggestions welcome.

BoM says...
Wednesday 
Variable wind to 10 knots and afternoon seabreezes to 15 knots. Waves to half a
metre.

So that looks half decent. I'm in working in Port Melb, knock off around 5, so will hopefully get down there around 5.30-5.45ish (never tried the traffic that way) if going to ricketts. I'll probably fish until the dark, then an hour or so after dark with some bait n berley. I guess if the online comp is on, the hefty snapper we'll be nailing will score some points :wink: Anyone welcome!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Mushi, I'm keen but there's no way I'd be able to be there for a 5:45pm launch - I've gotta fight my way back from the city to Edithvale, load the yak then drive back to Ricketts - I'd be more like 6:30-7pm. I'd like to fish from 7-10 at least, and hopefully I'll have time to gather some fresh bait on Tuesday night :wink:


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Sounds good, i'll fish til 10ish too. Yeah i would think it'd just be a launch when you get there sort of thing. I set up the berley and bring the biggins around :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck gents, I'm looking to have a crack around Portarlington on Wed's morning (coming from the west). Do you have any info about that area?


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

That area is pretty good. If i was you though, i'd probably launch a little closer to Grassy Point (east of Portarlington). Portarlington can be a little bare compared to Grassy Point and St Leonards, etc. Still get able to get out into 10m plus water about 1.5km out (although at portarlington you may have been looking at the shipping channel). Maybe worth take a little 10min mooching break and trying a whiting rig / SP gulp worm for some decent whiting. Should be pinkies/snapper, whiting, squid around the whole area. If arriving during the day and it's reasonably sunny you should be able to pick out the reefy areas without too much trouble. I have hooked (not landed  ) some large pinkies over the shallow reefs off st leonards last season. Also salmon schools that work the general area. Geez, theres also the mussel farm at grassy point too (can see the black floats from shore, a few hundred m out).

Can't remember the exact reef setup there, but might be worth having a look at between the set of six markers straight out from Grassy Point Rd (see map). If no reef here, definitely heaps of reef around to the right.

Where ever you go, have fun and score a few!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Grassy Point and St Leonards sound like great spots with all that reef 

Dave, as long as it's not too blowy tonight I should be able to chase up some small gars and maybe some of my 'secret' snapper baits (if they're around) in the shallows tonight in preparation for tomorrow night. I'm getting excited


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the sounds of that Squidder. I've also been planning on some top secret moving baits to be gathered (they should gather themselves hopefully!) around lunchtime tomorrow from the lower yarra :wink: I don't think the snapper will stand a chance!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Mushi said:


> I don't think the snapper will stand a chance!


Let's hope so!!  

Just sent you a PM :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Bewdiful Mushi, thanks mate. Happy kayaks all around  8) :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats still a disturbing avata mushi :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Even more disturbing is catching a glimpse of Mushi licking his own nipples for good luck before each trip :roll:


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

HAH, but hey it's still better than what Poddy does pre-launch with a banana :shock: :wink:

Hope the info gets you onto a few fish Poddy


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmmm bananas and licking nipples isn't very mangoe like :?: :?: :?: What on earth have I missed of late :? :? :? 

Milt,


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

We're going downhill fast 

Looks like tomorrow its Ricketts Point, anytime during the evening that you can get there. I think i'll look at hitting the top end of the sanctuary, and probably launching from Half-Moon Bay (Cerberus area). I like the area with nice reef in 8-9m which is about 150-200m beyond the markers (theres a green marker there), directly oppposite Fourth St. I think i'll hit some hardcore wreck fishing on the way out 8) Then settle in around the area I just mentioned.

So far its Squidder (Michelle too?) and myself. I'll be launching round 6pm, squidder a little later. Anyone else welcome 

PS: Got about 2L of water down the waders today at work...my phone didn't enjoy the soaking. Can be reached on work phone though 
0428 585 182 (Jason, can you msg me on that phone so I've got your #, cheers)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfKSxPwAAEFfgAAScOeAGhC2Vgq/7//gMAErNrBqZTCZTExkQDQ0BoaaeoFTwKYmp6nqNqBpoGgAaAGqeJT2ghGhpoMRoANAaEgB0utagE4X8Y9W5+b8jwL2WSwWPg+E9GrvL+Ns7Mb0zJAFXBGKONGzU2CBAr4ETntPbvtvDNAbrJOv3fqTukOIry0QUJuByL3NH3nxYd2R65WiJCgs9a+sMQbSYjRBeShwjIbhAnYWThia9+Vlr1IXE9DTEHF9ld+6EddWNq2ysXaivoYtquxW9Y+B74BpoWmQisInqFBVuESFQpODK52P6milGAURtGo1VtRxZTJAcaPMEEiGhn0mV9gmrNIhgtNIkQJjsaedC7kgJyvpi9wosU2FDN1PaNUEgnTRoMHBvLTTM3q+qAYjwj0NBLMDEUWQWMMUGiBrQUMBOE1YGLXQBIUpc0Vjp/4u5IpwoSHlJYn4


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

SMS has been send to your work phone Dave :wink: Bait gathering went well, the secret baits were hiding though, hopefully next time.

Where do you park to launch at the Cerberus? If I don't hear from you I'll launch at BYC, troll/flick plastics for a while, then paddle up and anchor at the northern end of the marine park


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Hopefully my baits are catching themselves as we speak. Next time on yours for sure  I'm going to launch at the carpark on melways map 85 at the bottom of H2. Probably from around to the right next to the pier.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Mush,

Are you interested in tagging along to Portsea on Sunday??? Good luck tomorrow night gents 

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Mushi said:


> I'm going to launch at the carpark on melways map 85 at the bottom of H2. Probably from around to the right next to the pier.


Cool. Thinking about it, I think I'm going to launch at BYC regardless, and paddle/troll my way up to you. After catching a few fish on the troll last weekend I've got some new-found confidence in the technique


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

No worries mate, I'll probably do the same from the top end, as its still a paddle to get to top of the park. PS: got your msg, thanks & sounds good!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Mush was that my message or squidders???

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Ive been using FF for a while and have always seen the "disturbing "scene


----------

